# What is an expensive item you would never buy , even if you could afford it?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

I would say a sports car , just would prefer a car that works


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

leec said:


> I would say a sports car , just would prefer a car that works


An online marriage advice forum.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

An escort?:grin2:


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Airplane, or large boat, even though I love to fly and love the water. Too expensive for the time I can actually spend in them.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> An escort?:grin2:


You don’t buy escorts you just rent them>
Or so I’ve been told.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> You don’t buy escorts you just rent them>
> Or so I’ve been told.


Hahahaha! Whoopsy!>


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

A boat. A fancy wristwatch (costing over say $150). Expensive wine (costing over $25 a bottle). Another engagement ring, I've bought two and that's plenty.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Any expensive vehicle, that burger that costs like 10k for the happy meal to be included and I can't remember what show I saw that on, but it was a jaw dropper. I don't know if that is the correct price, but it was well into the thousands for one burger meal made by some fancy chef. 

Clothing is one that seems important to some. I can remember spending $400 once and then $600 another time for my daughter's dresses for some dance. She looked beautiful. Her mom took them and sold them after the dance and kept the money. They were less than a month old. I barely had enough to eat. 

I guess another would be love. You can't buy it. You aren't appreciated for it. I wasn't purchasing love. I was purchasing a less guilty feeling that didn't last. I had no reason to feel guilty. I would have been better off giving her $100 and telling her good luck instead of taking her shopping for hours while she tried on dresses and finally had one fitted. 

Don't waste your time.


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

A bigger house. The one I have is big enough (maybe too big) and more house would just be more to take care of.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I second Sports car.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Sports car.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

https://museumcrush.org/eighteenth-century-dildo-found-hidden-in-a-convent/










I wouldn't fund my competition, 'cause it would be too hard. </rimshot>


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I just had to click on the link and read it. I was wondering if that stick thing was some kind of flute to play along while riding. lmao

Imagine my surprise when they said it was a pump to simulate ejaculation... 

At worst, I thought it was an odd opium pipe. roflmao
@AandM, does your consternation about that continue with a strap where she can change the size and shape or are you just against her using that particular one? I'm rotten. Sorry.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

2ntnuf said:


> I just had to click on the link and read it. I was wondering if that stick thing was some kind of flute to play along while riding. lmao
> 
> Imagine my surprise when they said it was a pump to simulate ejaculation...
> 
> ...


Don't be sorry. It's Ok, and indeed better to know your physical limitations.0


----------



## GutShot7 (Aug 2, 2020)

With plenty of money to spare I'm not sure what I wouldnt buy. I dont spend a lot, I'm more of the saver, but if I had the excess money, I'd buy a boat, a plane, multiple sports cars, wristwatches, nice clothes, multiple houses, wouldnt waste money on any escort, you can get a good mistress with the right cash.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

I cannot see spending a huge amount of money on a car. It can be nice, if I get more secure I might by a new car, but super expensive... I just cannot. 

I guess I am cheap, but I cannot allow myself to spend money on something frivolous... 

Now, a really good deal on a guitar or tools that I need, that is different, but even then I just am not extravagant. 

I have been broke too many times to put money into something that is not really a need.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Expensive Jewelry - I just do not care about expensive jewelry. I'm satisfied with costume jewelry. I also do not care about outrageously priced cars. I worked for a bankruptcy attorney once that represented a car manufacturer - I saw how much a car depreciates the minute you drive it off the car lot. Even though I do not care about cars, if I came into a bunch of money, I would try to find my husband a 68 or 69 Chevelle. He has wanted one forever.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Any car that costs more than what a single family home (modest 1200-1400 sq ft, 1.5 B, 3 BR) cost when I graduated high school.


----------



## AmberP (Apr 21, 2021)

Expensive things. Those that cost more than $2,000. Because I like them, but I know it's stupid. I just know that I wouldn't feel comfortable in such things. I am so afraid of buying something that expensive and not sure if I can wear it.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Leec! Just Leec.

On topic, gas station sushi.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Expensive car, yacht, boat, large house, designer clothes, expensive jewelry, expensive watch, plane.....none of these things hold any interest for me at all.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

A second wife


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Al_Bundy said:


> A second wife


Best thing I ever did was meet and marry my second husband. 🙂


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> Leec! Just Leec.
> 
> On topic, gas station sushi.


I miss leec. 🙂


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Boat, plane, helicopter, exotic car

All of those are just too much hassle to own. Easier to charter or join a club with them.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Tasorundo said:


> Boat, plane, helicopter, exotic car
> 
> All of those are just too much hassle to own. Easier to charter or join a club with them.


I agree, and I went a step further in that I sold my house a few years ago, and I don't plan to ever own another. 

It's been awesome. 🤗


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

minimalME said:


> I agree, and I went a step further in that I sold my house a few years ago, and I don't plan to ever own another.
> 
> It's been awesome. 🤗


I don't know if I could part with owning a house. I have made a good deal of money over the years by owning a house and I like the freedom of it.

I would also own cars, just not exotic ones. I would like to have the freedom to own a car that I can modify, because I do like fast cars. I would lease other vehicles though.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Tasorundo said:


> I don't know if I could part with owning a house. I have made a good deal of money over the years by owning a house and I like the freedom of it.


Although I have made money on property in the past, with the last house, I lost a vast amount. Like huge. 😳

But houses have never meant freedom to me. I've never wanted one, but I wasn't brave enough to say that to my ex-husband, so they became art projects.

It's a relief not to own one. I don't miss any of it.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

<Deleted> Got beat to the punch.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Only thing I can think of is a business or businesses. As far as material things he who dies with the most toys wins... so I'd buy them all.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Expensive shoes. I don't see the point and most of them are either ugly or not shaped like anyone's feet that I've ever seen.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> You don’t buy escorts you just rent them>
> Or so I’ve been told.


I thought one paid escorts to leave?

That's what I've heard 😁


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

minimalME said:


> I miss leec. 🙂


Really? I found him annoying as hell.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I wouldn’t buy a “one of” unless I was going to donate it to a museum. For example a work of art, a famous guitar, etc... I would only buy something like that to give it to an organization that would display it to the public.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

rockon said:


> Really? I found him annoying as hell.


Awww. He didn't annoy me at all. 🤗


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> Expensive shoes. I don't see the point and most of them are either ugly or not shaped like anyone's feet that I've ever seen.


And they are very uncomfortable (or at least they were back in the day when I used to try to wear them — I’m not that person now so I’m not sure if they’ve improved).


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

rockon said:


> Really? I found him annoying as hell.


I found him annoying but I couldn't drag myself away from his threads!!!😆


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Are these “inside jokes” or do some of you really not know who leec is?


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> Are these “inside jokes” or do some of you really not know who leec is?


I don't. 

Do you? @rockon @ConanHub


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> Expensive shoes. I don't see the point and most of them are either ugly or not shaped like anyone's feet that I've ever seen.


I thought all women had feet shaped like this. 🤔


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

minimalME said:


> I don't.
> 
> Do you? @rockon @ConanHub


I'm too poor to pay attention apparently.😁


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Any property in California, New York, or Washington state.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> I'm too poor to pay attention apparently.😁


I will give you a hint hopefully not risking a ban. 
Leec is a sock puppet and the poster who created him almost always comments on his own threads.


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

I used to want the expensive sports car, but when I got to that point where I could get it I realized it wasn't the car but being able to be in a position to buy the car. The car was a symbol I guess.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

minimalME said:


> I agree, and I went a step further in that I sold my house a few years ago, and I don't plan to ever own another.
> 
> It's been awesome. 🤗


We downsized which freed up some money but rents are so mega high here and as we have no mortgage it would be very expensive to do that for us.


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

A bottle of Louis xiii. At $4000 I just can't keep myself from thinking how expensive a piss that is going to be.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

Jewelry. I don't get it. I mean it's pretty, but lab created stones are just as pretty as real ones? I'm lucky that my wife agrees, I guess.

Compared to others, I do have a car problem. I love cars. I don't understand people who get them to not drive them though.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Openminded said:


> And they are very uncomfortable (or at least they were back in the day when I used to try to wear them — I’m not that person now so I’m not sure if they’ve improved).


I used to wear Rockport boat shoes a lot ~$130 when I was in college and in my 20s. I’d always see Mephisto boat shoes and they looked really sweet but they were $300+. My wife and I were in Seattle and walked past a Mephisto store and I was probably drunk so I bought a pair.

Complete garbage. They never stayed tied. I wore them until I had a hole in the bottom because they were expensive but I didn’t like them at all.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

ANY expensive thing!!!

I'm just not impressed with "stuff" -- I am much more excited by fun EXPERIENCES...but even those don't need to be expensive to be exciting and very enjoyable!!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Not worth it: sports cars, wine that costs > $500 a bottle, French Laundry

Worth it: business class airfare, fast Internet, watches, real estate, 5* hotels


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I had a big boat and still own the airplane. I can definitely say that both do not run on gas... they run on money 💰. If I were going to throw away money yet again I would get a faster airplane.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

minimalME said:


> I don't.
> 
> Do you? @rockon @ConanHub


Wait, I was thinking of SMG15, not leec.





(Quietly walks into bedroom and shuts door).


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

ccpowerslave said:


> Worth it: business class airfare


Used to agree, but I think I'm done with business class. The current true international premium economy products are compelling. I flew It on AF and VS, more than acceptable soft and hard products. Doesn't hurt that Mrs P hates basically any J seats.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

CharlieParker said:


> Used to agree, but I think I'm done with business class. The current true international premium economy products are compelling. I flew It on AF and VS, more than acceptable soft and hard products. Doesn't hurt that Mrs P hates basically any J seats.


British Airways premium economy is an insult to the word “premium”.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

ccpowerslave said:


> British Airways premium economy is an insult to the word “premium”.


True, and I'm avoiding LH.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

A new car.
A Rolex watch
Big house


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

I bet I’m not in @Andy1001’s league but my tech startup has now put me squarely in Biden’s bullseye. Gotta say it’s nice to be able to leave my high-tax, high-lockdown, high-riot, low-temp blue state and be moving down to a red state on the water. Money can’t buy peace/happiness/salvation but damn it can be fun 🤑

As to what I WON’T buy: a supercar. I could, but I know it would turn me into a complete driving asshole and I’d land in jail right quick. I can’t even trust myself driving Teslas 🤷‍♂️


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> I thought all women had feet shaped like this. 🤔
> View attachment 75243


Only women in the UK 😄


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

gr8ful1 said:


> I bet I’m not in @Andy1001’s league but my tech startup has now put me squarely in Biden’s bullseye. Gotta say it’s nice to be able to leave my high-tax, high-lockdown, high-riot, low-temp blue state and be moving down to a red state on the water. Money can’t buy peace/happiness/salvation but damn it can be fun 🤑
> 
> As to what I WON’T buy: a supercar. I could, but I know it would turn me into a complete driving asshole and I’d land in jail right quick. I can’t even trust myself driving Teslas 🤷‍♂️


You coming to join us in Florida?


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> You coming to join us in Florida?


ABSOLUTELY!!!!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

gr8ful1 said:


> ABSOLUTELY!!!!


What part, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Does the question in the thread title cause anyone else's brain to hurt?

Apologies if it's been brought up, I haven't read any of the posts.

An item I'd never buy is an item I don't want. How does being able to afford it affect my decision if I've already decided I don't want it?

The OP is basically asking for the potentially endless list of expensive stuff I don't want. 

Maybe it's just me?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Drew brees owns a Bugatti and an oil change is 10k$. That would drive me nuts. I just couldn’t do it no matter how wealthy I was.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Mr.Married said:


> I had a big boat and still own the airplane. I can definitely say that both do not run on gas... they run on money 💰. If I were going to throw away money yet again I would get a faster airplane.


Genuine question. I don't get why anyone would need their own plane when if you are rich you can fly first class. Why do you need one?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> Genuine question. I don't get why anyone would need their own plane when if you are rich you can fly first class. Why do you need one?


Easy answer. You can fly when you want and use smaller regional airports.

After that there is the matter of the terminal. You can skip the whole terminal process and go right to your plane on the tarmac.

One not well known option is you can fly between large regional hubs on small jets that sell seats and still skip the terminal. It’s a decent way to go between SFO and LAX as an example where there usually isn’t a good first or business class.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

OnTheFly said:


> Does the question in the thread title cause anyone else's brain to hurt?
> 
> Apologies if it's been brought up, I haven't read any of the posts.
> 
> ...


I like this haha.

And then thought, well I wouldn’t buy a grand-piano and then did a quick google. There’s a bit of a broad price range, even with the baby grands. Going up to between $100k-$200k.

For my rookie tinkering, it would be pointless. Then again, if this hypothetical scenario means that amount would feel insignificant, then I don’t know.. and then I looped back to your line of thinking!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'll add 'expensive' handbags, shoes, and pure-bred pets. With the pets (cats and dogs), we have always gone to animal shelters, namely because I didn't want to pay the cost for a pure-bred even though we could have afforded it. And our pets have been wonderful, nonetheless. Although with the dogs, it could have meant less vacuuming if I was willing (despite being able) to pay for a specific breed.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

heartsbeating said:


> I'll add 'expensive' handbags, shoes, and pure-bred pets. With the pets (cats and dogs), we have always gone to animal shelters, namely because I didn't want to pay the cost for a pure-bred even though we could have afforded it. And our pets have been wonderful, nonetheless. Although with the dogs, it could have meant less vacuuming if I was willing (despite being able) to pay for a specific breed.


I have also always had rescue dogs, all of them mixed breed. My conscience won't let me buy a pure bred puppy when there are so many lovely homeless dogs who need rescuing. They are far healthier as well.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Tasorundo said:


> Boat, plane, helicopter, exotic car
> 
> All of those are just too much hassle to own. Easier to charter or join a club with them.


I get your point about chartering... 

Although a helicopter and a well-equipped boat/yacht do come up in my emergency plans during zombie-survival planning.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> I'll add 'expensive' handbags, shoes, and pure-bred pets. With the pets (cats and dogs), we have always gone to animal shelters, namely because I didn't want to pay the cost for a pure-bred even though we could have afforded it. And our pets have been wonderful, nonetheless. Although with the dogs, it could have meant less vacuuming if I was willing (despite being able) to pay for a specific breed.


I once bought a Dooney and Burke on sale at Dillards....hands down the most expensive purse I'd ever had.

It was white and the sales lady remarked that it was such a nice summer bag.

My response was no....this is not a summer bag...it's a bag. I don't have seasonal bags 🤣


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

ccpowerslave said:


> Easy answer. You can fly when you want and use smaller regional airports.
> 
> After that there is the matter of the terminal. You can skip the whole terminal process and go right to your plane on the tarmac.
> 
> One not well known option is you can fly between large regional hubs on small jets that sell seats and still skip the terminal. It’s a decent way to go between SFO and LAX as an example where there usually isn’t a good first or business class.


I just can't imagine a single senario when I would ever need my own plane unless I was maybe president of the United States. Even our Queen doesn't have one. 
I have also never travelled first class or business class either, so expensive. For fairly short flights it's just not worth paying so much more.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

lifeistooshort said:


> I once bought a Dooney and Burke on sale at Dillards....hands down the most expensive purse I'd ever had.
> 
> It was white and the sales lady remarked that it was such a nice summer bag.
> 
> My response was no....this is not a summer bag...it's a bag. I don't have seasonal bags 🤣


I'm not familiar with that brand so I looked them up.

They have some nice options... and there's some on sale at the moment. 😬 Handbags are my weakness over shoes haha. I shall resist though! I don't need another haha. Although I do prefer to 'invest' in good quality that lasts a while. And, gotta say like you, I don't have seasonal bags. However, I do randomly get the urge to purchase a new one based on what my outfits are looking like. Last one I bought was from Ted Baker on sale. Cute little number that I'm using daily and still looks brand new. Did you 'enjoy' your find?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I’ve written about this before but it still irks me. I had a girlfriend years ago in England who drove a Ferrari which she was very attached to. One day we were driving when her windshield got splashed by a truck. A little later she pulled in for gas and when she came out of the store she had a bottle of Evian water with her and she proceeded to pour it in to the windshield reservoir. 
It was only a couple of pounds but for some reason this really gets on my nerves. It must be the Scottish part of me lol.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> I’ve written about this before but it still irks me. I had a girlfriend years ago in England who drove a Ferrari which she was very attached to. One day we were driving when her windshield got splashed by a truck. A little later she pulled in for gas and when she came out of the store she had a bottle of Evian water with her and she proceeded to pour it in to the windshield reservoir.
> It was only a couple of pounds but for some reason this really gets on my nerves. It must be the Scottish part of me lol.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> I’ve written about this before but it still irks me. I had a girlfriend years ago in England who drove a Ferrari which she was very attached to. One day we were driving when her windshield got splashed by a truck. A little later she pulled in for gas and when she came out of the store she had a bottle of Evian water with her and she proceeded to pour it in to the windshield reservoir.
> It was only a couple of pounds but for some reason this really gets on my nerves. It must be the Scottish part of me lol.


There is something to that, using the Evian, but more to the point... she could have had a grand piano instead!

Or maybe she already had one!


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Diana7 said:


> I have also never travelled first class or business class either, so expensive. For fairly short flights it's just not worth paying so much more.


Once when one of my daughters and I were traveling, we were checking in at the airport, and there was a problem with the flight (don't remember what), but without saying a word, the guy changed us to first class in the next plane - which was so generous of him.

It was really fun! We both felt quite spoiled.

I'd never pay for it either, but I would use points to do it, if I had them.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> I once bought a Dooney and Burke on sale at Dillards....hands down the most expensive purse I'd ever had.
> 
> It was white and the sales lady remarked that it was such a nice summer bag.
> 
> My response was no....this is not a summer bag...it's a bag. I don't have seasonal bags 🤣


I once had a serious Coach addiction. My mother started it when I was in college many decades ago. I haven’t bought one in probably 15 years because I still have a closet filled with them in every style and color (and in excellent condition because they last forever — or at least the older ones have). The truth is that out of all of that I only use a blue tote from the late 1970’s the majority of the time. The rest just look good all lined up in the closet. I plan to donate them soon because it’s time for someone else to enjoy them (and, hopefully, take care of them).


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

gr8ful1 said:


> I bet I’m not in @Andy1001’s league but my tech startup has now put me squarely in Biden’s bullseye. Gotta say it’s nice to be able to leave my high-tax, high-lockdown, high-riot, low-temp blue state and be moving down to a red state on the water. Money can’t buy peace/happiness/salvation but damn it can be fun 🤑
> 
> As to what I WON’T buy: a supercar. I could, but I know it would turn me into a complete driving asshole and I’d land in jail right quick. I can’t even trust myself driving Teslas 🤷‍♂️
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Diana7 said:


> Genuine question. I don't get why anyone would need their own plane when if you are rich you can fly first class. Why do you need one?


Same reason people own boats. People like to ride in the boat for fun. I like flying my plane for fun. I don’t actually use it for any type of business travel. I spent many years flying commercial airlines overseas for work. There is no comparison between the two things. My plane isn’t a rich toy. It’s just a small experimental aircraft


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I can see why people buy boats or planes—they are toys. Shoot @Emerging Buddhist and I own a BMW motorcycle and a Can-Am ATV for our brand if “playing.” 
But if I were Bill Gates rich I would never EVER buy one of those gigantic mansion houses. We have several in our neighborhood that are so large you ask yourself “Is that a single-family dwelling or an apartment complex?” Lol
Nah I like smaller homes—maybe 1500 sq ft or so, and what I’d do is buy one on the east coast, one in the Deep South, one in the Midwest etc. and then whenever I’d travel around the USA I’d just stop in one of my own houses! 😁


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

I agree with *Affaircare, *too much house is just crazy to me... 

I do like things that go-fast with wheels... but I would never pay more than 1/10th of my home for one and since we both like small houses, that keeps us in budget.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Years ago, my first husband and I purchased a used 5th wheel camper with two bump-outs, and parked it at a wooded campground near a small mountain for 2 years...it had electrical, water and waste hook-ups and cost, I think $30 per month to just sit it there year round.

It was THE MOST FUN I've ever had!!!!!! I loved it so much I barely came home during the warmer months!!!!
It was TINY, of course, and I had three little kids, but it was like having a tiny summer home in the woods and right next to a river and hiking trails!!! Plus they had a pool that my kids loved and basketball and tennis courts and a playground.

I pretty much loved living in that tiny camper more than my actual house!!!! Lol!! I would LOVE to be able to do that again someday...


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> I had a big boat and still own the airplane. I can definitely say that both do not run on gas... they run on money 💰. If I were going to throw away money yet again I would get a faster airplane.


What plane do you have? I sold my boats and my plane, and I don't miss any of them.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Sfort said:


> What plane do you have? I sold my boats and my plane, and I don't miss any of them.


Its a Sonex. I used to have another Sonex as well but I didn’t like the tail dragger configuration.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Sfort said:


> What plane do you have? I sold my boats and my plane, and I don't miss any of them.


What were you flying?


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> Years ago, my first husband and I purchased a used 5th wheel camper with two bump-outs, and parked it at a wooded campground near a small mountain for 2 years...it had electrical, water and waste hook-ups and cost, I think $30 per month to just sit it there year round.
> 
> It was THE MOST FUN I've ever had!!!!!! I loved it so much I barely came home during the warmer months!!!!
> It was TINY, of course, and I had three little kids, but it was like having a tiny summer home in the woods and right next to a river and hiking trails!!! Plus they had a pool that my kids loved and basketball and tennis courts and a playground.
> ...


That sounds like heaven!!!!


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> What were you flying?


172


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> What part, if you don't mind me asking?


Sarasota area. Can’t wait! Any recommendations?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Expensive designer handbags or shoes. I think it's embarrassing people put so much weight into that designer name. I'd come closer to buying the shoes IF they were comfortable, and at least some of the expensive ones are built well, but most are just ridiculous. I don't think it gets much more laughable than a Coach bag. Number 1, I think the printed ones are hideously ugly to begin with. Here, pay $3000 to prop yourself up with this atrociously ugly bag because people will know how much it cost.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> Years ago, my first husband and I purchased a used 5th wheel camper with two bump-outs, and parked it at a wooded campground near a small mountain for 2 years...it had electrical, water and waste hook-ups and cost, I think $30 per month to just sit it there year round.
> 
> It was THE MOST FUN I've ever had!!!!!! I loved it so much I barely came home during the warmer months!!!!
> It was TINY, of course, and I had three little kids, but it was like having a tiny summer home in the woods and right next to a river and hiking trails!!! Plus they had a pool that my kids loved and basketball and tennis courts and a playground.
> ...


The only time I ever stayed in a camper was in Glastonbury in the UK. It hosts a music festival every year and the year I went Bruce Springsteen was playing. There was Butler service with twenty four hour room service. 
I assume your experience was the same?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

No doubt what is considered ‘expensive’ is relative. My handbags typically cost between about $120-$450. I personally wouldn’t spend more than that. And preferably buy on sale. Whereas a couple of friends and my mother wouldn’t spend more than around $40 (regardless if able to). I currently have about 5-6 bags that I rotate and they do last me years. Plus a few extra bags related to special occasions that are rarely used, although I didn’t spend as much on those. Whereas an office I worked in years back, a few colleagues had bags that were upward of $1k.

Most I’ve spent on shoes is likely my knee boots which were around $300. They’ve had a lot of wear over a couple of years and still look new - and I don’t care for them specially. Whereas a friend spends about $20 on her shoes. I’m consistently complimenting her outfits and she readily tells me her earrings were $2 and that skirt was from ebay for $15. She knows how to look sharp and stylish without spending much. Although does shop more frequently than I do. Conversely, back in that office I mentioned, some shoes worn would be upward of $600. It’s all relative.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

I’m a single women with no kids who had no problem buying nice things. I max out my 401k, I save and have investments. Hell yes I buy myself nice things. 

I’m fully aware that the best things in life are free. But the second best things are very expensive. I buy nice things, but I don’t value them. Money is just money. I’m not irresponsible but it’s just $. 

I lost one of my arc’teryx jackets ($250) hiking with my man. He was more upset than I was. I just bought a new one that day, nbd. He couldn’t understand but to me, in my financial standing it wasn’t a big deal. 

I have 1 pair of $1,000 shoes. I like nice things but I don’t need a ton of things. Also when I get into a hobby I like to buy the best equipment. Right now I’m into backpacking.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Girl_power said:


> I lost one of my arc’teryx jackets ($250) hiking with my man. He was more upset than I was. I just bought a new one that day, nbd.


I have been trying to get my wife to replace her North Face windbreaker that got a big tear in it (how?). Never heard of arc’teryx thanks for the tip, there is a store a few miles from my house, will surprise her with a trip in there and see if she finds one she likes.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Expensive designer handbags or shoes. I think it's embarrassing people put so much weight into that designer name. I'd come closer to buying the shoes IF they were comfortable, and at least some of the expensive ones are built well, but most are just ridiculous. I don't think it gets much more laughable than a Coach bag. Number 1, I think the printed ones are hideously ugly to begin with. Here, pay $3000 to prop yourself up with this atrociously ugly bag because people will know how much it cost.


WAIT...$3000 for a PURSE...?? Is that REAL???


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

ccpowerslave said:


> I have been trying to get my wife to replace her North Face windbreaker that got a big tear in it (how?). Never heard of arc’teryx thanks for the tip, there is a store a few miles from my house, will surprise her with a trip in there and see if she finds one she likes.


Yea they have great jackets. I own almost all of them.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Andy1001 said:


> The only time I ever stayed in a camper was in Glastonbury in the UK. It hosts a music festival every year and the year I went Bruce Springsteen was playing. There was Butler service with twenty four hour room service.
> I assume your experience was the same?


COOL!!!! A music festival sounds SO FUN!!!

YES, we did have a butler AND 24hr room service...it was just all provided by ME!!!! Lol!
I still actually loved EVERY minute of it, and didn't mind one bit!!!


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

Expensive jewellery, a luxury vehicle, Louis Vuitton handbags, anything ridiculously expensive for a pet.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> Years ago, my first husband and I purchased a used 5th wheel camper with two bump-outs, and parked it at a wooded campground near a small mountain for 2 years...it had electrical, water and waste hook-ups and cost, I think $30 per month to just sit it there year round.
> 
> It was THE MOST FUN I've ever had!!!!!! I loved it so much I barely came home during the warmer months!!!!
> It was TINY, of course, and I had three little kids, but it was like having a tiny summer home in the woods and right next to a river and hiking trails!!! Plus they had a pool that my kids loved and basketball and tennis courts and a playground.
> ...


When we retire in 2-5 years (I think after 62 we will take it year-by-year) we want a 19-24' toy hauler RV... something that can haul out Can-Am outlander to adventure jump-off points, have setting up camp is a snap and never worry about sleeping dry, comfy, and not on the ground (seems to become a little more important after 60  ).


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> WAIT...$3000 for a PURSE...?? Is that REAL???


Madness


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I am one of those people who, even if they were rich, wouldn't need or want to buy much. We have one old car that I love because as a Toyota is incredibly reliable, I wouldn't know what to do with a plane or a boat. A big house means lots more upkeep and work, (I mean who needs 5 bathrooms!), designer handbags and clothes are often pretty ugly looking and I have never understood why people would spend 10 times as much just to have the same thing but with a label just to keep up with others. A watch to me is just to tell the time so no need to spend much on that and jewelry can look really nice even though it's cheap.

What I would LOVE to do though is to help others out, like our children and other family members and friends, to pay off their mortgages, enable them all to have a decent holiday and give them money for emergencies in the future.
I also have made a large list of charities etc who I would so love to give to, many of them animal charities, if I ever have the money to do it.

I would also love to bless others who have some need. Having struggled financially myself many times I appreciate what it means to have someone who cares enough to give. 

I honestly don't say this to seem altruistic in any way, but because it would give me SO much pleasure. So much more than if I bought more things that honestly I don't need. We are both so easy to please, neither of us desires to live any sort of rich life.

So that's my genuine passion and desire and would be my great pleasure if I am ever in the position to do it. I am always seeing good causes that I get frustrated about not being able to help and it can make me sad😢


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

I love my sports car & have grown to cherish the very expensive watch DH bought me several years ago. 

Even if money were no object I would not buy a motorcycle or really expensive wine, $1,000+ per bottle.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

gr8ful1 said:


> Sarasota area. Can’t wait! Any recommendations?


I love Texas but I do admit I’d move to Florida in a heartbeat.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

LisaDiane said:


> WAIT...$3000 for a PURSE...?? Is that REAL???


It is.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> It is.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> When we retire in 2-5 years (I think after 62 we will take it year-by-year) we want a 19-24' toy hauler RV... something that can haul out Can-Am outlander to adventure jump-off points, have setting up camp is a snap and never worry about sleeping dry, comfy, and not on the ground (seems to become a little more important after 60  ).


Sounds like PERFECTION to me!!!!

Although, I do still LOVE tent camping...I never want to give it up!!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

LisaDiane said:


> WAIT...$3000 for a PURSE...?? Is that REAL???


That’s actually low end for some of the luxury brands. Not that I paid that — or anything remotely close to it — for any of the Coach line that I have (the newest of mine is at least 15 years old and most I have are 30-40 years old with some even older) but wandering around Paris one rainy afternoon about 25 years ago I saw leather bags by some of the designers based there that were were a lot more than $3,000. They were gorgeous, and I enjoyed seeing them, but certainly they were not something I would ever want. I’m very happy with my little vintage collection. Some were gifts from my mother starting when I was in college and continuing after I was married. Some were birthday or anniversary or Christmas gifts over the years. Some I bought for myself — usually when I was traveling and looking for something that would always remind me of that city. All have lovely memories attached.


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> WAIT...$3000 for a PURSE...?? Is that REAL???


Lol you REALLY don’t want to know what bags like Hermès go for. About 5 years ago I was in Manila and I was able to pick up what’s called a “ghost shift” Hermès bag for a relatively low sum (way more than the typical knockoffs there, but worth it). Absolutely gorgeous leather. None of her friends reallly noticed the bag - they are not the high roller snobby crowd - and she wasn’t trying to show off at all. A few times in ritzy areas of town she said well-healed ladies would come up to her half in shock and asking to touch it lol


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

LisaDiane said:


> WAIT...$3000 for a PURSE...?? Is that REAL???


That is what you pay for a middle of the road Louis Vitton. You start getting into Birkin bags & Chanel, multiply that by 10. 

I'd love a Judith Leiber evening bag but they are stupid expensive for a little tiny clutch


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> I have also always had rescue dogs, all of them mixed breed. My conscience won't let me buy a pure bred puppy when there are so many lovely homeless dogs who need rescuing. They are far healthier as well.


Mixed breeds have the potential to suffer from a wider variety of breed specific illnesses. Sticking to ethical breeders with good bloodlines is the way to go for a purebred. One thing I wouldn't spend money on though would be a so called "designer" breed, because a mutt is a mutt.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Benbutton said:


> Mixed breeds have the potential to suffer from a wider variety of breed specific illnesses. Sticking to ethical breeders with good bloodlines is the way to go for a purebred. One thing I wouldn't spend money on though would be a so called "designer" breed, because a mutt is a mutt.


Mixed breeds and mongrels are always healthier than pure bred dogs. I know so many people who had pure bred dogs who had many health issues.
Of all the dogs I have had and the many people I have known who had cross breeds and mongrels none had health issues and they lived to an old age. My five were v healthy and all lived to 13-15 years of age. Barely had to take them to vets despite the bad start that some of them had. Two were strays.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Yeah to the “helping people out” sentiment. Once you burn through all the toys you wanted when younger it is something that always feels amazing to do. A good reminder...


----------



## Benbutton (Oct 3, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> Mixed breeds and mongrels are always healthier than pure bred dogs. I know so many people who had pure bred dogs who had many health issues.
> Of all the dogs I have had and the many people I have known who had cross breeds and mongrels none had health issues and they lived to an old age. My five were v healthy and all lived to 13-15 years of age. Barely had to take them to vets despite the bad start that some of them had. Two were strays.


My only mixed breed died at 3 from cancer.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Benbutton said:


> My only mixed breed died at 3 from cancer.


You were unlucky.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Before today I would have said boat. But after spending the day paddle boarding and watching people bringing their boats to this small inlet beach and enjoying their day immensely I think I’ve changed my answer to plane.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

LisaDiane said:


> WAIT...$3000 for a PURSE...?? Is that REAL???


Yes but not for the brand stated (Coach) they aren’t really considered a high end bag IMO. You can get a Coach bag for under $100 on eBay. I buy at least one or two high end bags a year 3k is pretty much an average price for one I’ve paid more and I’ve paid less. I know of some that have wait lists to buy and cost over $100K if you can even get one (Hermès Himalayan Birkin). I’ve never bought a designer bag with the logo printed all over the bag, those are just tacky.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

A few years ago I went to a tennis tournament with a friend who loves Federer. It was like going to another world. The amount of money walking around that place was crazy. As we watched the match, I noticed the woman in front of us wearing some really ugly shoes, so I looked them up. That led me to look up her whole outfit. She was sitting in Miami, in the sun, sweating like the rest of us, in 100 degree weather. Yet, she was doing it in a $10,000 ensemble. Crazy.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Tasorundo said:


> A few years ago I went to a tennis tournament with a friend who loves Federer. It was like going to another world. The amount of money walking around that place was crazy. As we watched the match, I noticed the woman in front of us wearing some really ugly shoes, so I looked them up. That led me to look up her whole outfit. She was sitting in Miami, in the sun, sweating like the rest of us, in 100 degree weather. Yet, she was doing it in a $10,000 ensemble. Crazy.


You just reminded me of something when you mentioned tennis. 
A few years ago I got tickets for the US open final in NY. My then girlfriend (now wife) was a big Serena fan so I splashed out on the tickets.
On the way in to the final there was an advertisement stand for a well known brand of sunglasses. ( I intentionally will not name the bastards lol) and they offered me a free pair to wear which I was delighted to accept. 
When they offered my girlfriend a pair they also gave her a thousand dollars in cash as long as she promised to wear them during the match. 
She had a grin on her face for about six weeks 😡😡😡


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

Experience a Formula 1 paddock if you can to see real excess.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

2&out said:


> Experience a Formula 1 paddock if you can to see real excess.


I had a chance to go to Montreal a few years back with Rolex. Unfortunately I couldn’t make it but that would have been awesome.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

LisaDiane said:


> Years ago, my first husband and I purchased a used 5th wheel camper with two bump-outs, and parked it at a wooded campground near a small mountain for 2 years...it had electrical, water and waste hook-ups and cost, I think $30 per month to just sit it there year round.
> 
> It was THE MOST FUN I've ever had!!!!!! I loved it so much I barely came home during the warmer months!!!!
> It was TINY, of course, and I had three little kids, but it was like having a tiny summer home in the woods and right next to a river and hiking trails!!! Plus they had a pool that my kids loved and basketball and tennis courts and a playground.
> ...


We were pop-up campers for about 6 years. We bought a brand new little bunk house in 2020 and we love it! It's small and charming, I feel I'm in a doll house! I love having my own bathroom! LoL!

Since covid-19 hit we couldn't travel internationally anymore so we booked a bunch of camping trips for the end of 2020 and 2021. Our friends own campers as well so we travel together. We're going to the OBX in a few weeks. That's one of our favorite spots to camp. 

I really don't know what I want to buy, but my husband has some pretty good ideas for me. He just bought me 2 $500 tickets for a concert in Florida this year. I love concerts. 

He's been hinting he might need a new Tahoe to pull the bunkhouse...


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

2&out said:


> Experience a Formula 1 paddock if you can to see real excess.


Monaco on GP week. It's insane.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

2&out said:


> Experience a Formula 1 paddock if you can to see real excess.


I live close to Daytona Beach and it's HUGE racetrack. I have been in the paddock many times for IMSA and NASCAR (crash car) races.

I had such a blast camping in the infield for the Rolex 24 hour race.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Speaking of F1 I think the ticket notice went out for the US event. Funny staying at a Motel 6 for $1100/night.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

😲


ccpowerslave said:


> Speaking of F1 I think the ticket notice went out for the US event. Funny staying at a Motel 6 for $1100/night.


😲


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

F1 $ is crazy or true wealth - or both. I have been fortunate (thank U good buddy Goodyear exec) to have been to a few. All of them it's a contest of who has the most $ to throw away/discard. The 2 China races I've been to might be the worst / most unbelievable but yes Monaco is crazy $ high society and class.

Cool rockon -- I'm a racing groupie... Been to Daytona many times and the 24 hrs 3 times. Fun fun fun !!


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

2&out said:


> F1 $ is crazy or true wealth - or both. I have been fortunate (thank U good buddy Goodyear exec) to have been to a few. All of them it's a contest of who has the most $ to throw away/discard. The 2 China races I've been to might be the worst / most unbelievable but yes Monaco is crazy $ high society and class.
> 
> Cool rockon -- I'm a racing groupie... Been to Daytona many times and the 24 hrs 3 times. Fun fun fun !!


Love the Daytona 24! Camping in the infield with a generator and BBQ grill, heaven!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

LisaDiane said:


> COOL!!!! A music festival sounds SO FUN!!!
> 
> YES, we did have a butler AND 24hr room service...it was just all provided by ME!!!! Lol!
> I still actually loved EVERY minute of it, and didn't mind one bit!!!


LOL!

We splashed on a hotel room whereby the butler introduced himself to us - whatever we needed, call upon him, even making us a cup of tea in the room. We didn’t call upon him at all. I felt weird asking him to make us a cuppa when I was quite capable of doing this myself in the room. It would feel weird to me to request that. Obviously we weren’t the target demographic. The room was amaze-balls though. We ate at the in-house restaurant one night, wearing jeans. Surrounded by other guests in very formal attire. The meal was good, but we both preferred finding the local hot-spot street food. I guess I like a fancy bathroom but I also like wearing jeans and converse and eating street food - where the locals are lining up is usually a good indicator of where to eat. Not fancy but really tasty.


----------

